# 6 1/2 Year Old Female Golden in Cupertino, CA (Bay Area)



## nneessaa (Jul 21, 2009)

One of our family friends recently got divorced and all their kids went to college. He wasn't sure how to find a new home, so he asked me since I'm the local pet sitter. If I ever had to rehome a dog, this is how I'd do it (although I'd rather lose my ability to walk, become homeless, or starve than give away my dog). Now they work 12 hours a day and have their dog who would be much happier with a family and some one who can take her for structured exercise. It's terribly sad how something like this can happen to a dog. I have a Yorkie myself and belong to a Yorkie forum, and everyone there loves their dog just like me so I was thinking this forum was a good place to find a loving owner.

She is 6 1/2, spayed. Good with other dogs and kids, but is a bit dominant with other dogs sometimes. She is very friendly with everyone and might be ok with cats (but she has never been with them).

Grew up with kids, fully house trained, quiet and calm.

She snapped at a person once when they went to take a treat away, but she has been completely fine with anyone taking anything away from her her entire life. The family is unsure why she did this.

Please email me if you are interested at [email protected]. Respond with why you want her, how long she will be alone for, people in your household, the amount of exercise she will get daily, and what other pets you have. If you sound like a possible fit I will give your number to the owner and he can set up a time to meet with you. If you need more information I can call him and ask him a specific question.

If you have any hints on rehoming please let me know. I was going to see if he could surrender her to the NORCAL Golden Retriever Rescue but she did have ONE incidence with food aggression and they are in Santa Cruz. If anyone could transport her this would work.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Cupertino is just a stone's throw from my house (I used to live there until 2 years ago). I cannot take the dog but I can help with transport if needed within a reasonable distance (never done this before). Please pm if you need to. Please give me a little time to respond. I will be away from computer for the remainder of the night and tomorrow until the early afternoon.

BTW, what is her name? Sweet thing.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

there are other rescue groups in CA, please try them as well. You can find a list here:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

The best place for her might be Homewardbound Golden Retriever rescue. If you pm Steve Harlin he might be able to fast track her since he knows everyone there. They would asses her carefully before putting her in a new home. that way she'd get the right home first time round.


----------



## nneessaa (Jul 21, 2009)

GRZ said:


> Cupertino is just a stone's throw from my house (I used to live there until 2 years ago). I cannot take the dog but I can help with transport if needed within a reasonable distance (never done this before). Please pm if you need to. Please give me a little time to respond. I will be away from computer for the remainder of the night and tomorrow until the early afternoon.
> 
> BTW, what is her name? Sweet thing.


I can't send PM's yet. I'm going to contact the owner tomorrow (it is a bit late now) to see if they want to surrender her to the rescue, and I'll see is the rescue is able to accept her. If they can then you might be very important to Amber, that is her name. I've never met her actually but I talked to the owner for a good 15 minutes about her.

Thank you so much for the offer!



Cam's Mom said:


> The best place for her might be Homewardbound Golden Retriever rescue. If you pm Steve Harlin he might be able to fast track her since he knows everyone there. They would asses her carefully before putting her in a new home. that way she'd get the right home first time round.


I saw they had a "other areas" email but all the areas listed were far away, Santa Cruz is much closer.



mylissyk said:


> there are other rescue groups in CA, please try them as well. You can find a list here:
> 
> http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


 Thanks! I checked it out, but the Santa Cruz one still is closest.

Found out there is a rescue in Cupertino. I'm hoping the owner will take her to the rescue.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Homeward Bound has volunteers all over California, many are members of Norcal too. Norcal is first and foremost a Golden Retriever club, Homeward bound is only rescue. They're really good at placing Goldens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

She is beautiful. If owners agree to go to rescue please try HOMEWARD BOUND, AND IF they can't take her try California-Arkansas Retriever Effort-
believe they're near San Fran.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/CA583.html

Email: [email protected]


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Info has been forwarded


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

HBGRR would be happy to take her and place her. Please contact HBGRR via phone or email. All contact info listed at www.hbgrr.org


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

sharlin said:


> HBGRR would be happy to take her and place her. Please contact HBGRR via phone or email. All contact info listed at www.hbgrr.org


Hooray!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> HBGRR would be happy to take her and place her. Please contact HBGRR via phone or email. All contact info listed at www.hbgrr.org


The people at the above mentioned rescue are incredible. Do not hesitate to get involved. She will be well cared for.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve You are just wonderful!
I emld the girl who posted about this sweetheart!!!
[email protected]


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I can help with transport to HBGRR. I would NOT take the dog to the Santa Cruz shelter. Homeward Bound is a MUCH better, safer, more humane alternative. Amber will get excellent care, and Jody will do an awesome job of matching her with just the right home. I know; Jody matched my Tia and my daughter, and it was a match made in heaven.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sweet thing*

this Sweet Thing looks so MUCH like our Rescued, Golden Retriever, named Smooch!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't understand why anyone would bring a dog to a shelter if there is no need. Ack!


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

nneessaa - any update about the plan for Amber? There are two very willing participants here to get Amber to Homeward Bound.


----------



## nneessaa (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry, I have been busy. I have not heard back from the owner and I called and left a message as well as emailed him. I assume he is just busy since they are my parents friends from a summer swim team I'm on, and he wouldn't ignore me on purpose.

I found two people that are interested in her, but I would like to have the rescue who has more experience do this. I will just forward them to the rescue I guess.


----------



## nneessaa (Jul 21, 2009)

Kimm said:


> I don't understand why anyone would bring a dog to a shelter if there is no need. Ack!


I didn't realize the golden retriever rescue was a shelter. I was under the impression it was made up of foster homes . I wouldn't let them turn her into a shelter, especially one that is not a no-kill shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Homeward Bound is not a shelter, it is a Golden Ret. Rescue.

Someone had mentioned something about bringing her to a shelter if she was to be transported -has NOTHING TO DO with Homeward Bound GOlden Ret. Rescue!

After you've talked to the owner, please contact Steve Harlin

http://www.hbgrr.org/


----------



## nneessaa (Jul 21, 2009)

Turns out the owner is going to keep her just for the summer since his 3 kids are home and she gets a lot of attention with them. He did seem happy that I told him about the rescue. He said his daughter was going to write a letter to them about Amber and they would take her to the rescue when the kids go back to college.

Thanks for all the help & especially those who spend their time fostering and helping with rescues. I'm going to foster and possibly train a seeing eye puppy this year. I'm really excited!

If I remember I will post here again when they call me to let me know that she is at one of the rescues. It will be the end of August.

Thanks again,
Vanessa


----------

